# Spice picks up 2nd Grand Champ for 2007



## Spice1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes folks!!  Lightning does strike twice!!  Spicewine Ironworks , Team Q has picked up their 2nd KCBS Grand Championship for the 2007 season!!  WOO HOO


----------



## Finney (Nov 7, 2006)

Woot woot.... [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
Where's the event link? [smilie=a_whyme.gif] 
Pics? [smilie=a_hrm.gif] 
We need more to celebrate. [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Jay!!  Another notch in the belt for the Spicewine smokers!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 7, 2006)

Great Job..


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2006)

High 5 hand and manly man fanny slaps all around. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go guys.  Party at your place at the Royal right?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 7, 2006)

wow!  Congrats!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go, Spice... ringing endorsement for you, and your smokers


----------

